# MECA Fresno August 27th



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Just a reminder Audio Innovations is hosting another show next Saturday. Get your points before finals Sept 24th.


----------



## mrpeabody (May 26, 2010)

So like two SQ cars maybe this time, lol.


----------

